# Hand Knitted Butterfly Motif Slippers



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

These slippers will keep your feet warm. This time I have used 100% Organic Cotton by Malabrigo yarns. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eco-knit-butterfly-slippers
£1.25


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Oh wow. :thumbup:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

O.K. you have done it now  These are gorgeous. What an elegant gift.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> Oh wow. :thumbup:


Ahh thank you Trish. Really pleased you like thesexx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

laurelarts said:


> O.K. you have done it now  These are gorgeous. What an elegant gift.


I had to hide my feet somehow giggle gigglexx


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Charming feminine design!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

whitknits said:


> Charming feminine design!


Thank you so much whitknitsxx


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

They are beautiful slippers :thumbup:


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

missmolly said:


> They are beautiful slippers :thumbup:


Do pleased you like them missmollyxx


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I love that color and the butterfly!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

mollyannhad said:


> I love that color and the butterfly!


Thank you so much mollyannhad. I love this colour blue. Its almost like cornflower blue and the butterfly was really fun to makexx


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

How pretty! Is there anything you can not knit? Every pattern is gorgeous.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Windbeam said:


> How pretty! Is there anything you can not knit? Every pattern is gorgeous.


I don't know what I would do without you guys. Your support and encouragement really means a great deal to me. Thank you so much for keeping me going and I really mean thatxx


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Cute butterfly slippers! I like the added pearls on the wings. ;0)


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So unique! They are just lovely!


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Very pretty. I like the pearls also.


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

WOW, is most likely not the word. Your designs and workmanship are exquisite. Makes me wonder if I should even attempt these slippers. I would call myself an intermediate knitter. What level would you classify these slippers?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Those are so unique and beautiful.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

kerriwg said:


> Very pretty. I like the pearls also.


Thank you so much kerriwg. I found these buttons and I really felt it gave that extra finishing touch. So pleased you like the effectxx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

LuvmyDoxies said:


> WOW, is most likely not the word. Your designs and workmanship are exquisite. Makes me wonder if I should even attempt these slippers. I would call myself an intermediate knitter. What level would you classify these slippers?


I would not recommend these slippers to a Beginner Knitter. I would more class these slippers for a Intermediate Knitter. If you know how to do simple cables and know the abbreviations (yfwd (yarn forward) and yb (yarn back) and simple decreases you should be fine. The butterfly is fun to make and involves very simple wrap abbreviations involving yarn forward and yarn back.

Hope this helpsxx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Sandiego said:


> Cute butterfly slippers! I like the added pearls on the wings. ;0)


It does show that buttons are so pretty nowadays that you can use them as dress buttons as well using them for doing up garments.xx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

SouthernGirl said:


> Those are so unique and beautiful.


Thank you Southern Girl. I bet your creative fingers are getting very busy tooxx


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

CUTE!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

cabbagehome said:


> CUTE!


Thank you very much cabbagehomexx


----------

